# Editing Subtitles For Movies



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there any program that lets me edit the timestamp of the subtitles BUT also supports asian language and .smi files. The time of the subtitle is WAY off like about 7 mins after the scene in the movie so I really need to change it...


----------

